# Wacky Wednesday Offer - 15% off Auto Finesse



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Its Wednesday which means we have our weekly special off of a brand of product. This week the discount is 15% off the Auto Finesse range.

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/autofinesse

All you need to do to get the discount is have Auto Finesse products in the cart and use the code: wacky14

Dont forget if you are local to us in Hook, Hampshire RG27 you can order and select store pickup and pop in to pick up your goods.


----------

